

Show HN: SurgeProtector – escape from Uber surge pricing - tomhschmidt
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/surgeprotector/id925613132

======
minimaxir
> _SurgeProtector finds locations close to you with lower surge pricing and
> calls an Uber directly to that spot._

The Uber API does not support actually calling Ubers on behalf of the user
([https://developer.uber.com/v1/endpoints/](https://developer.uber.com/v1/endpoints/)),
which means that this will get shut down extremely quickly.

~~~
tomhschmidt
Sorry, the text is just inaccurate. We deeplink to Uber with the non-surging
location. I'll update it.

------
timjahn
Anybody used this in Chicago? Does it work well?

Could've used this about 2 months ago when our group got hit with insane 4.5x
surge pricing.

------
benigeri
I've used this twice already. It's awesome.

